# Bc ibew



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it's ok.....my friend has been working steadily for the last few months.


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

How is work in general in the Lower Mainland (union or non-union)? Im looking to move back and if necessary take up commercial electrical again.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

From the IBEW 213 website:
"This month we had 50 journeypersons book in and 85 go out to work. We had 39 apprentices book in and 46 were cleared to work. 

 Local 213 recently dispatched 12 journeypersons to Local 424 (Alberta) for work in Fort Saskatchewan. Local 213 now does CSTS safety training. This training allows the members to go straight to work when they arrive in another province, instead of spending time doing the training there."


----------

